# Song Of The Day.



## AwayWeGo (Mar 15, 2020)

The Nightingale.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 16, 2020)

Danse du rouet et scène.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 17, 2020)

Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 18, 2020)

Fogo Da Mulata.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 19, 2020)

Fanfare For The Uncommon Woman No. 3.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 20, 2020)

Grand Fanfare.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 21, 2020)

Daughters Of Texas.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 22, 2020)

Fanfare For The Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 23, 2020)

Guadalajara.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 24, 2020)

Bird's Lament.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 25, 2020)

Gigue.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 26, 2020)

Per Aspera Ad Astra.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 27, 2020)

Deja Moo.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 28, 2020)

The Duke Of Marlborough Fanfare.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 29, 2020)

Hoe Down.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 30, 2020)

Comes Love.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 31, 2020)

Spirit Of Brass.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 1, 2020)

The Shape Of Water.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 2, 2020)

Don't Dream It's Over.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 3, 2020)

Toccata Arpeggiata.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 4, 2020)

Moto Perpetuo.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 5, 2020)

Pack Up Your Troubles In Your Old Kit Bag.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 6, 2020)

Bayou Farewell.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 7, 2020)

Misirlou.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 8, 2020)

Moanin'.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 9, 2020)

Spring Rain.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 10, 2020)

Dalvatore Sally.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 11, 2020)

Frog.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 12, 2020)

Easter Song.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 13, 2020)

Mickey.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 14, 2020)

For Your Eyes Only.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 15, 2020)

Gusty Garden Galaxy.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 16, 2020)

Organ Boogie.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 17, 2020)

Theorbo Metal.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 18, 2020)

We've Got Tonight.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 19, 2020)

Up A Lazy River.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 20, 2020)

Air.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 21, 2020)

Sultans Of Swing.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 22, 2020)

Hobbits.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 23, 2020)

Praise To The Living God.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 24, 2020)

Les Baricades Mistérieuses.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 25, 2020)

Strange Humors.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 26, 2020)

Eternity.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 27, 2020)

Lulu's Back In Town.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 28, 2020)

Chaconne En Sol Majeur.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 29, 2020)

Blues For Johann Sebastian Bach.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 30, 2020)

This One Is For You.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 1, 2020)

Honky Tonk.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 2, 2020)

Allemande.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 4, 2020)

Waltz No. 2.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 5, 2020)

Esse É O Tom.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 6, 2020)

Crown Him With Many Crowns.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 7, 2020)

I Want It That Way.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 8, 2020)

A Whole New World.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 9, 2020)

Music For A Festival.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 10, 2020)

Marche Valiant.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 11, 2020)

Send In The Clowns.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 12, 2020)

Zamba.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 13, 2020)

Bossa Antique.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 14, 2020)

Thumper.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 15, 2020)

Komm, Jesu, Komm.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 16, 2020)

Defying Gravity.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 17, 2020)

More Than A Feeling.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 18, 2020)

True Colors.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 19, 2020)

Omaha Beach.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 20, 2020)

San.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 21, 2020)

Montmartre March.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 22, 2020)

Canzona Per Sonare No. 2.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 23, 2020)

What You Leave Behind.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 24, 2020)

Sloop John B.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 25, 2020)

La Plume De Ma Tante.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 26, 2020)

Jack Tar March.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 27, 2020)

Fat Belly Blues.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 28, 2020)

You Know My Name.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (May 28, 2020)

Something from the old Soviet Union for your listening pleasure.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 29, 2020)

On A Hymnsong Of Lowell Mason.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 30, 2020)

Prego Spaghetti Sauce Commercial Tune.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 31, 2020)

Praeludium.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 1, 2020)

Bacchus On Blue Ridge.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 2, 2020)

Hymn To A Blue Hour.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 3, 2020)

The Holy Well.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 4, 2020)

A Fugal Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 5, 2020)

Beyond The Sea.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 6, 2020)

Chicken Reel.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 7, 2020)

Donna Diana Overture.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 8, 2020)

Hallelujah 













						Brothers Play "Hallelujah" On Pan Flutes In Most Relaxing Cover Ever.
					

With everything going on in the world right now, we all need time to relax and unwind.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 8, 2020)

Skokiaan.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 9, 2020)

Andante & Rondo.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Jun 9, 2020)

The best that has come from Alabama


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 10, 2020)

Jonesy Swing.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 11, 2020)

Somewhere Out There.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 12, 2020)

I Only Have Eyes For You.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 13, 2020)

Mission Impossible.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 14, 2020)

Coronation Scene.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 14, 2020)

Rjbeach2003 said:


> The best that has come from Alabama



Ever? Ooh, I don’t know about that. Hard to beat Percy Sledge. And, right now, I don’t think there is a better singer/songwriter than Jason Isbell.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 15, 2020)

La Virgen De La Macarena.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 16, 2020)

That's The Way It's Gonna Be.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 17, 2020)

How The Time Flies.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 18, 2020)

Precious Lord, Take My Hand.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 19, 2020)

Take 5.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 20, 2020)

Out Of Africa.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 21, 2020)

Snake Rag.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 22, 2020)

Tuba Choro.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 23, 2020)

Sergeant Ryker.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 24, 2020)

Further Experiments With Mice.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 25, 2020)

The Adventures Of Tintin.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 26, 2020)

Saxophobia.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 27, 2020)

Lisbon Antigua.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 28, 2020)

Topsy.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 29, 2020)

Jubilee Stomp.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 30, 2020)

Apotchee.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 1, 2020)

Y Andale.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 2, 2020)

Them Basses.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 3, 2020)

Whatever Stan Wants.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 4, 2020)

Hail To The Spirit Of Liberty.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 5, 2020)

Farewell To Red Castle.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 6, 2020)

Flight Of The Foo Birds.


----------



## RX8 (Jul 6, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> The Adventures Of Tintin.



My 11 year old son loves that movie (and I do too)!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 7, 2020)

Battle Of The Boroughs.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 8, 2020)

Adagio Cantabile.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 9, 2020)

We Could Have It All.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 10, 2020)

Freak-A-Zoid.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 11, 2020)

Nashville Cats.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 12, 2020)

River Kwai March.


----------



## RX8 (Jul 12, 2020)

Played trombone from 5th to 8th grade and was in a youth symphony so this brought back some memories. Was also in a drum and bugle Corp playing baritone.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 13, 2020)

Eleanor Rigby.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 14, 2020)

The Finger Breaker.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 15, 2020)

Let The Good Times Roll.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 16, 2020)

Capriol Suite.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 17, 2020)

Blues In Hoss' Flat.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 18, 2020)

Great Music About Dogs.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 19, 2020)

Notre Père des Chasseurs.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 20, 2020)

Eine Kleine Jazz Music.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 21, 2020)

Pie Jesu.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 22, 2020)

Quiero Cantarte.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 22, 2020)

Sorry to break in here, but I thought some here might appreciate
this video of Joan Baez from 1965, perhaps at her most evocative...






<back to your regular programming>


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 23, 2020)

Gigue en Rondeau.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 24, 2020)

Burst Of Flame.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 25, 2020)

Tritsch Tratsch Polka.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 26, 2020)

Moondance.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 27, 2020)

Flight Of The Piasa.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 28, 2020)

Salvation Is Created.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 29, 2020)

Moonlight Sonata.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 30, 2020)

Dido's Lament.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 31, 2020)

Grace Period.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 1, 2020)

Don't Stop Till You Get Enough.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 2, 2020)

Nearer, My God, To Thee.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 3, 2020)

Swingin' Shepherd Blues.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 4, 2020)

Out Of Nowhere.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 5, 2020)

A Profound Gass.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 6, 2020)

Mambo Swing.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 7, 2020)

Silverado.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 8, 2020)

Jump Children.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 9, 2020)

Officer Of The Day.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 10, 2020)

Stewball.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 11, 2020)

On The Square.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 12, 2020)

Topsy.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 13, 2020)

Don't Dream It's Over.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 14, 2020)

Final Words.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 15, 2020)

All Around My Hat.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 15, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> All Around My Hat.



Is steeleye spam a play on Steely Dan?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 15, 2020)

RX8 said:


> Is steeleye spam a play on Stella Dan?


Wikipedia sez the name comes from a fictional character in an English folksong. 

I always thought it was a mispronunciation of Steely Dan. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## RX8 (Aug 15, 2020)

Good to know, thanks. I see that you had no problem deciphering my auto spell (in)correct of Stella Dan (I fixed my post).


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 16, 2020)

Falcon Crest.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 20, 2020)

Duke Of Marlborough Fanfare.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 21, 2020)

Lights Out.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 22, 2020)

Men Of Ohio.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 23, 2020)

Two Of A Kind.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 24, 2020)

Libertango.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 25, 2020)

Arlington.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 26, 2020)

É do que há.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 27, 2020)

Alleluia.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Aug 27, 2020)

One of my favorite bands.  Rock and Roll goes through good times, then bad.  When Nirvana hit, good times were back.  This is a cover of a Lead Belly song


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 28, 2020)

Summertime.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 29, 2020)

The Reivers.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 30, 2020)

Fuga y Misterio.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 31, 2020)

El Camino Real.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 1, 2020)

Love Potion No. 9.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 2, 2020)

Pirates Of The Caribbean.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 3, 2020)

Ave Maria.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 4, 2020)

Topsy.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 5, 2020)

AwayWeGo, thanks for sharing these old classics songs. Just outstanding.


----------



## RX8 (Sep 5, 2020)

]





AwayWeGo said:


> Love Potion No. 9.



It is amazing that the little things seem to stick with you forever. When I was young, my dad used to play this record often. I can still hear that brass as if it was yesterday. Of course, my memory is also helped by that album cover. What boy wouldn’t like to see a pretty girl covered in only whipped cream?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 5, 2020)

RX8 said:


> It is amazing that the little things seem to stick with you forever. When I was young, my dad used to play this record often. I can still hear that brass as if it was yesterday. Of course, my memory is also helped by that album cover. What boy wouldn’t like to see a pretty girl covered in only whipped cream?


Tijuana Brass had immense popularity.  They sold about as many records as the Beatles -- maybe more.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 5, 2020)

Rondo For Sticky.


----------



## RX8 (Sep 5, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> Tijuana Brass had immense popularity.  They sold about as many records as the Beatles -- maybe more.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



And a fun fact to link your Beatles reference. The Beatles had a cover of the Tijuana Brass hit A Taste of Honey.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 6, 2020)

Topsy.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 6, 2020)

I just heard on the radio "That What's Friends Are For," by  Elton John, Glady Knights, Dionne Warwick and Steve Wonder. 
That is still an outstanding piece of music IMHO.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 7, 2020)

Summer In The City.


----------



## TTSDavid (Sep 7, 2020)

Ed Sheeran photograph


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 8, 2020)

Waltz Of The Trumpets.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Sep 8, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> Tijuana Brass had immense popularity.  They sold about as many records as the Beatles -- maybe more.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


When I looked I was surprise that Tijuana Brass sold so many records worldwide, 72 million.  But you way off comparing to the Beatles. The Beatles have sold 183 million records worldwide.  In 1966 the Tijuana Brass sold about the same as the Beatles, 66 million.  But that means they have sold 7 million since.  The Beatles 117 million since.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## bjones9942 (Sep 8, 2020)

Two versions to enjoy ....


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 9, 2020)

Fugue In F Major.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 10, 2020)

The Binding.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 11, 2020)

The Sound Of Silence.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 12, 2020)

Scherzo.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 13, 2020)

A Summer Place.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 14, 2020)

Coronation Scene.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 15, 2020)

Candace Of Meroe.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 16, 2020)

Bird's Lament.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 17, 2020)

The Rubberband Man.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 18, 2020)

Mannix.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 19, 2020)

Canzon IX.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 20, 2020)

Café.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 21, 2020)

Wild Weekend.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 22, 2020)

The Billboard.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 23, 2020)

On Dangerous Ground.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 24, 2020)

Jurassic Park.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 25, 2020)

Saturday In The Park.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 26, 2020)

Walkin'.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 27, 2020)

Peter Gunn.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 28, 2020)

Joy.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 29, 2020)

September.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 30, 2020)

American Tune.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 1, 2020)

Take Me Home, Country Roads.


----------



## Brett (Oct 1, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> Take Me Home, Country Roads.



My wife's favorite John Denver song .... 45 years ago


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 2, 2020)

Sebastiana.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 3, 2020)

I'll Give You A Yodel.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 4, 2020)

Mambo Jambo.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 5, 2020)

Sweet Sunset. 




_Note_:  Both performers are members of the Cathedral Brass.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 6, 2020)

O Sacred Head Now Wounded.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 7, 2020)

Daydream.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 8, 2020)

Sonata XIII.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 9, 2020)

Sextet For Horns.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Oct 9, 2020)

Too much classical, need more rock


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 11, 2020)

Palladio.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 12, 2020)

The Sound Of Silence.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 13, 2020)

Just The Way You Are.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 14, 2020)

My Miracle.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 15, 2020)

Jupiter.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 16, 2020)

Topsy.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 17, 2020)

Sing Sing Sing.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 18, 2020)

Monster Mash.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 19, 2020)

September.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 20, 2020)

Saturday Night In Tijuana.


----------



## TTSDavid (Oct 20, 2020)

A perfect song for today:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 21, 2020)

Canzon XVI.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 22, 2020)

Prelude & Allemande.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 23, 2020)

Session At Pete's Pad.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 24, 2020)

The Floater.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 25, 2020)

Mr. Sandman.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 28, 2020)

Presto.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 29, 2020)

Scherzando.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 30, 2020)

Testament.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 31, 2020)

Nocturne.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 1, 2020)

Robin Hood: Prince Of Thieves.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 2, 2020)

Atlantic City Pageant.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 3, 2020)

Moon Over The Castle.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 4, 2020)

Scherzo.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 5, 2020)

Tango No. 1.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 6, 2020)

I See The Light.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Nov 7, 2020)

I have always loved the Wizard of Oz and my favourite song from the movie is probably the better known "Somewhere Over the Rainbow", however this one is a close second.  I think I like both of them since they are songs of hope, of better things to come, and of the triumph of good over evil.  Perhaps therefore somewhat appropriate and uplifting in the middle of a pandemic and an increasingly deadly second wave!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 7, 2020)

CanuckTravlr said:


> I have always loved the Wizard of Oz and my favourite song from the movie is probably the better known "Somewhere Over the Rainbow", however this one is a close second.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 7, 2020)

Daydream.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 8, 2020)

Jewels Of Jazz Cruise.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 9, 2020)

Mercy, Mercy, Mercy. 

__
		https://soundcloud.com/corprimo%2Fmercy-mercy-mercy
​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 10, 2020)

Calling Of Memories.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 11, 2020)

Bahn Frei.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 12, 2020)

Molly On The Shore.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 13, 2020)

Caprice No. 24.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 14, 2020)

Sliplpin' Slide.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Nov 14, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> Caprice No. 24.



Loved this piece.  Its either a very talented set of septuplets or a masterful piece of editing.  Well done!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 14, 2020)

CanuckTravlr said:


> Loved this piece.  Its either a very talented set of septuplets or a masterful piece of editing.  Well done!!


If you liked the Paganini _Caprice_, you'll love the Mendelssohn _Scherzo_.  

( Check out the _Song Of The Day_ for November 4, 2020.* )*


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 15, 2020)

Ruslan & Ludmila Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 16, 2020)

Africa.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 17, 2020)

Maynard.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 18, 2020)

Some Skunk Funk.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 19, 2020)

Hymn For The Lost & The Living.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 20, 2020)

Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 (1st Movement).


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Nov 20, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 (1st Movement).



A very interesting arrangement...using only wind instruments.  I have always been a big Bach fan.  I am obviously much more used to this being played as an orchestral piece by strings and piano or harpsichord, or even as a chamber music piece.  Of course, the original scoring for no. 3 was designed to be played by strings (violins, violas and cellos) and harpsichord.  Nevertheless, this is an interestingly scored variation.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 21, 2020)

Chaconne.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 22, 2020)

Gen. Grant's Quick Step.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 23, 2020)

Farewell To Red Castle.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 24, 2020)

The American President.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 25, 2020)

Pines Of The Appian Way.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 26, 2020)

Schindler's List.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 27, 2020)

Hymn To The Fallen.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 28, 2020)

Canzon XI.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 29, 2020)

You Are The New Day.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 30, 2020)

Fascinatin' Rhythm.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 1, 2020)

Albinoni Concerto For 2 Oboes (1st Mvt).


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 2, 2020)

The Wexford Carol.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 3, 2020)

The Rumor Of A Secret King.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 4, 2020)

Badinerie.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 5, 2020)

I See The Light.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 6, 2020)

Ever Braver, Ever Stronger.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 7, 2020)

Shepherd's Pipe Carol.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Dec 7, 2020)

RX8 said:


> Played trombone from 5th to 8th grade and was in a youth symphony so this brought back some memories. Was also in a drum and bugle Corp playing baritone.



I really enjoy the Song of the Day.  I have always loved both playing and listening to music.  It soothes the soul and gives me a nice way to counter some of the isolation necessitated by the pandemic.  It is amazing how some people have rearranged music to create larger groups from only one performer.  The talent in humanity never ceases to amaze me and keeps my faith in it going.

I have been going back through some of the song selections that I missed initially and just noticed your comment.  I can relate to it as well.  I played in a recorder band as part of our senior elementary school music programme.  In junior high school I switched to percussion (snare, bass, tympani and glockenspiel).

When I got to high school they had a full roster of percussionists, so I switched to brass.  I was always intrigued by the trumpet, but couldn't really get my embouchure tight enough to get a note out of it!  I ended up on euphonium (baritone horn), with a little trombone occasionally, so somewhat similar to your experience.    

My wife played the flute in a community marching band in high school.  They were good enough to be invited to march in the Calgary Stampede parade one year.

I love the mix of music on here, since I have a pretty eclectic taste in music.  I enjoy a wide range, everything from Gregorian chants and baroque, through classical and military marches, to pop and even some heavy metal.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 7, 2020)

It is nice knowing that _Song Of The Day_ has gained a (small) following, here on & FaceBook.  (A couple of other sites, too, but TUG-BBS & FaceBook are the main places -- same daily tune on all of'm.)

When we're away -- timesharing, hanging out at our dinky non-traveling travel trailer in Delaware, etc. -- _Song Of The Day_ goes on hiatus.  Not to worry -- I (usually) come back.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Dec 8, 2020)

It was 40 years ago today that we lost one of the giants in music, when John Lennon was murdered outside The Dakota in NYC.  You gave us so much great music, John.  You have been missed and certainly not forgotten.  RIP.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 8, 2020)

Gloria (1st Mvt.).


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 9, 2020)

Gloria (2nd Mvt.).


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 10, 2020)

Gloria (Mvt. 3).


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 11, 2020)

The Little Drummer Boy.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 12, 2020)

Es Ist Ein Ros Entsprungen.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 13, 2020)

The 8th Candle.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 14, 2020)

Gloria.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 15, 2020)

Dueling Jingle Bells.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 16, 2020)

Silent Night.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 17, 2020)

The Wexford Carol.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 18, 2020)

Some Children See Him.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 19, 2020)

Still Still Still.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 20, 2020)

Go Tell It On The Mountain.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 21, 2020)

The Wexford Carol.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 22, 2020)

Greensleeves.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 23, 2020)

Holiday Fanfare.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 24, 2020)

Huron Carol.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 25, 2020)

A Christmas Festival.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 26, 2020)

My Miracle.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 27, 2020)

Resonet In Laudibus.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 28, 2020)

Crested Butte Mountain.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 29, 2020)

Jingle Bells.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 30, 2020)

Hallelujah.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 31, 2020)

Really Big Blues.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 1, 2021)

Varadero.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 2, 2021)

Stranger On The Shore.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 3, 2021)

1,000 Years.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 4, 2021)

Sing Sing Sing.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 5, 2021)

Prelude.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 6, 2021)

I've Got My Love To Keep Me Warm.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 8, 2021)

Searchin' My Soul.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 8, 2021)

Canzon XII.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 9, 2021)

The Cowboys.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 10, 2021)

Dawggy Mountain Breakdown.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 11, 2021)

Tombeau de Couperin Prelude.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 12, 2021)

The Nutcracker.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 13, 2021)

NYPD Blue.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 14, 2021)

Guantanamera.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 15, 2021)

Before The Throne.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 16, 2021)

Arlington.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 17, 2021)

Pirates Of The Caribbean.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 18, 2021)

The Firebird.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 19, 2021)

The Shadow Of Your Smile.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 20, 2021)

Metronome Riff.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jan 20, 2021)

AwayWeGo said:


> Metronome Riff.


Upbeat and happy! A great way to start this day.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 21, 2021)

Healing.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 22, 2021)

Candide Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 23, 2021)

Sherlock.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 24, 2021)

Romanian Folk Dances.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 25, 2021)

Marriage Of Figaro Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 26, 2021)

She Blinded Me With Science.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 27, 2021)

Gyp The Blood Or Hearst - Which Is Worst ?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 28, 2021)

Among The Clouds.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 29, 2021)

King Porter Stomp.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 30, 2021)

Invercargill.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 31, 2021)

Good Vibrations.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 1, 2021)

Passacaglia.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 2, 2021)

A Place To Call Home.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 3, 2021)

Sleuth.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 4, 2021)

Infala.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 5, 2021)

The Stampede.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 6, 2021)

King Porter Stomp.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 7, 2021)

Ain't No Sunshine.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 8, 2021)

Bourée Anglaise.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 9, 2021)

Allegro.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 10, 2021)

Rhythm King.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 11, 2021)

Sing Sing Sing.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 12, 2021)

Sing Sang Sung.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 13, 2021)

Hammersmith Riff.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 14, 2021)

Singin' The Blues.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 15, 2021)

The Lion Sleeps Tonight.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Krazy Kat.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 17, 2021)

Boyd Meets Stravinsky.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 18, 2021)

Cherry Pink & Apple Blossom White.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 19, 2021)

Horses.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 20, 2021)

Minor Gaff.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 21, 2021)

Heavy Artillery.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 22, 2021)

Nuages.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 23, 2021)

Heavy Artillery.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 24, 2021)

Joshua.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 25, 2021)

4 Brothers.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 21, 2021)

O Sacred Head Now Wounded.


----------

